# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  FABRICO BANDEJAS ALMACIGUERAS

## Luis Oswaldo Vargas

Estimados Señores: 
Somos una fabrica contamos con la maquinaria necesaria para producir desde la lamina de PS hasta el producto final.Tenemos capacidad de produccion, contamos con diversos moldes.Tambien hacemos a pedidos bandejas Almacigueras de acuerdo a su necesidad con el numero de cavidades y tamaño requerido.Podemos desarrollar Envases de Alimentos en PET, de diversas formas y presentaciones. Nuestro producto Final lo hacemos pensando en nuestros clientes,ellos quieren durabilidad, presentacion,atencion a tiempo. Nosotros somos su solucio, Llamame o escribeme un correo.Temas similares: Foresteria: Alternativas con bandejas Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes

----------


## alfagolf31

Hola, me interesa saber si tienes o puedes fabricar bandejas para forraje verde hidroponico.
Quedo a espera de tu pronta respuesta.
Saludos

----------


## alfagolf31

Hola, me interesa saber si tienes o puedes fabricar bandejas para forraje verde hidroponico. Quedo a espera de tu pronta respuesta. Saludos

----------


## LUVA

Buenas escribeme a: lvluva@gmail.com o llamame al 981286168.

----------


## LUVA

Hola cual es su celu.El mio es 981286168. mi correo es: lvluva@gmail.com

----------


## LUVA

lvluva@gmail.com o llamame al 981286168.

----------


## LUVA

Hola cual es su celu.El mio es 981286168. mi correo es: lvluva@gmail.com

----------


## Julio Valer

Puedes cotizar tus productos a mi correo juliovaler646@gmail.com. Gracias

----------


## LUVA

> Puedes cotizar tus productos a mi correo juliovaler646@gmail.com. Gracias

 ok enviado

----------

